# Wasps are stinging my kid!



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

This might work:
http://www.doyourownpestcontrol.com/yellowjackets.htm


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Can you put anything in the gaps to block them from building nests there? I can't exactly picture what the gaps are in my head..

Have you tried dusting the gaps and/or nests? Sevin dust comes to mind. I wouldn't dust all over where your kids might get exposed but the dust kills em quick and the residual dust should continue to kill them..


----------



## Silentneko (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks guys, I'm still battling this issue. Got stung again while mowing the lawn.

I'm going to try killing the wasps again tomorrow night with ortho spray. Then I was going to flush the old nests out with a water hose and maybe dust the openings. 

I had a thought though. What if I sprayed some white lithium grease in the gaps? My thinking is it won't allow them to adhere the nest to the underside of the pool. Does that make sense?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Silent, I live in central Fla also. Last month stepped on a wasp and my toe swelled and itched so badly I wanted to chop it off. Lasted 3 days. 

I'll check back to see what success you have.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You put up a water source. This will attract any living thing.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Those are frequently 'ground nesters'---so you might also have a nest in the lawn or garden---sit and watch them fly--see if you have overlooked a nest or two.

Ryan is correct--sevin dust is very effective.


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

try Demon WP (wettable powder)
It will adhere better than dust and last longer than any wasp specific spray
Demand SC is another good product

I have used both and have gotten very good control.


----------



## charles16 (Nov 23, 2015)

Wasps or hornets leave us with a painful sting, so I can understand your situation well as I was stung many times by wasps. I can see you have tried every DIY trick to get rid of them, but still hasn't got a bit of relief yet. So, you better ask some good home pest control expert for an immediate solution for the problem. Pest exterminators are very handy in dealing with all kinds of pests.


----------

